# Boys more affectionate?



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

I have spoken to two very reputable breeders who both told me that male Havanese tend to be more affectionate and playful than the females. Not that the females aren't playful and affectionate, just that the boys are moreso. I was wondering how this played out among members of the forum, especially those of you who have two of different sexes. Any comments?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino is my first hav and my first male...I've always had females because I was told they make better pets. Since I already have a female bichon and a female maltese everyone thought I needed to add a male to the mix! Everyone was right! I will say for me that what you were told has been true. Valentino is much more affectionate than any of the females I have ever had. He's much more bonded to me too. Sometimes with the females they can get a little "touchy". Don't get me wrong, I love all my babies but he's the most lovable and the most obedient. He's also the most playful even if he is the puppy in the mix. My girls have always liked to lay around more.....esp. after getting spayed. His neutering didn't affect him at all. It's been such an enjoyable experience that I will get another male next time. Hope I helped. I'm sure those on here that own females will tell an entirely different story. Any way you look at it, they're ALL great!  Vicki


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is the Thread: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=418


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi (male) is very sweet, lovable, gives kisses and hugs. He is calmer than Shelby. But he is not a lap dog. He will jump in my lap when _he_ wants to, but will only stay a little while and then go to his favorite chair or sit by the window.

Shelby (female) is sweet, funny, and loves to give kisses. She is a lap dog. She loves to sit in your lap or snuggle next to you on the couch. She is more aggressive than Kodi. But I think Kodi has found out that she is all talk. She doesn't scare him the way she did when we first got her.

They defintely have different personalities, but both are affectionate and love to play. Just like kids (human ones)!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In the other thread, Tom wrote, "Females will love you. Males will be in love with you." and that is how I've described it to people as well.

Another way to think of it is that the females seem to have more of an air of "love me, love me, love me" and the males seem to say, "I love you, I love you, I love you".


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have only had males . Each one has his own personality but they are loveable and full of mischief ... 
My friend has a female I call her Miss Tulip - she loves me and my husband as well . Her Mommy is toast when we are around . She has a bit of an attitude but she is a sweetie .. She loved to give me ear lickies and tell me stories ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I only have experience with a male hav...and any other dog I've ever had were all males except for one basset.Quincy is a very loving guy,loves to sit on your lap and loves to have lots of affection.I do not know how that differs from any other hav-male or female,or even if it differs at all.If I was going to get another one though,I think I'd want another male.A couple different breeders told me males are more affectionate and less dominate.If that's true,then the women "run the show"-and good for them!


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. The other thread was interesting as well, so thanks for posting the link. Sorry I didn't think to do a search before I posted!


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

My Have is a male. I have never had a female but he is all love. He hates being away from his mom for even a minute. Doesn't matter if my husband is there he wants me. If I leave the house even though he is home Ozzy will cry at the door for me. He is just a big old (or should I say little old) mush bucket and so playful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

aak,
I have a male & two females. I truely feel that a lot of it is the temperment of the actual dog. Older female (3) is a lovey dog, but on her terms only. will not give kisses, and wants attention when SHE wants it.
Second female (2) it the most gentle & loving animal on the face of this earth!! Never leaves your side, always wants to be touching you. Kisses you forever until you call "uncle" Will let anyone to anything to her without complaint. She is just wonderful!!
Now the boy (5 months) is brother to the second female (same breeder, mom & dad) and he is just like his sister. Just a love bug, ear kisses, nose kisses, and always has to be touching you when he is sleeping. Very well behaved and a great personality.

So... after all that ... I wonder if a lot just has to do with the temperment they are born with and it is enhanced by the type of home that they go in to. Meaning - if the dog is normally a love bug, but is not allowed on furniture with the family, they lose a little of that since they dont have the opportunity to "practice" that behavior. 
Sorry for rambling but I think it is a big decision for everyone #1 just getting a dog, #2 the kind of dog and then #3 the sex of the animal.
Laurie


----------

